# Do I need to Cure Fresh Pork?



## mikedaub (Oct 17, 2017)

I have a couple quick questions about getting a 1/2 of pig..

Every year, we go in with some folks and get a half a pig.  Before I owned my smoker, I always just got everything smoked, and it all worked well.  Now that I have my smoker, and feel competent with it, I thought I would get everything fresh, and either cold smoke and freeze, cook and smoke immediately, or just freeze as soon as I get it.  After talking to my Father in Law, who used to smoke meats quite a bit and was a BBQ Caterer, he suggested that I should just get everything smoked, and that if I get anything fresh, I will need to cure it first..

Can I get a few more options here on this?  If I get things fresh, what will need to be done to them.  I have a MES 30, so I will need to do things in batches, but can I just get the parts and pieces from the butcher, cold smoke, and freeze, or will I need to cure things?? I am even fine with just freezing fresh, and then smoke when I cook it..  If I do need to cure it, any suggestions where to start reading about it?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## tropics (Oct 17, 2017)

Check the forums for Curing,Cold smoking,bacon,Sausage they will give you more then enough info
Richie


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 17, 2017)

You should try some ham and bacon at least. 
Simple ingredients and recipes here. 
Hams you might even inject to speed time spent in brine.


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 17, 2017)

I would just freeze it all and then decide what you want to do with it at your leisure (maybe keep out a butt to smoke right off ). Cold or warm smoking requires a cure, but just smoking while cooking doesn’t.
Do some reading here. Lots of info and friendly folks.
I wish I had enough freezer space to do that!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 17, 2017)

I am sending my pig to the butcher next month.  I am getting it back just cut in half.  I will do all the cutting.  Freeze what I want fresh and then cure the hams, bacons, one loin, hocks and one shoulder


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 17, 2017)

c farmer said:


> I am sending my pig to the butcher next month.  I am getting it back just cut in half.  I will do all the cutting.  Freeze what I want fresh and then cure the hams, bacons, one loin, hocks and one shoulder



Let me know when the hams and bacons are ready I will bring the eggs!


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 17, 2017)

smokin peachey said:


> Let me know when the hams and bacons are ready I will bring the eggs!



Will do.


----------



## mikedaub (Oct 18, 2017)

smokeymose said:


> I would just freeze it all and then decide what you want to do with it at your leisure (maybe keep out a butt to smoke right off ). Cold or warm smoking requires a cure, but just smoking while cooking doesn’t.
> Do some reading here. Lots of info and friendly folks.
> I wish I had enough freezer space to do that!



So, just from what I am reading, and this is what I thought...  If I get the entire 1/2 pig fresh, I can just freeze right off the bat, and when I use the smoker to both cook/smoke when I am immediately going to eat, no need for cure?


----------



## mikedaub (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks all for the responses.. I will dig through a bit more for some into, especially, in those forums mentioned..


----------



## tropics (Oct 18, 2017)

mikedaub said:


> when I use the smoker to both cook/smoke when I am immediately going to eat, no need for cure?



Mike if you are going to cook/smoke you should have a good external probe to monitor your Cooking Chamber and 1 for the meat also MES temp controls are unreliable. Pork Butts,Ribs,loins do not need to be cured.Hocks,Bacon,some Sausages need cure.Please do as much reading as you can,and do not be afraid to ask questions.
Richie


----------



## daveomak (Oct 19, 2017)

Anytime you smoke meat below 220 deg. F you need cure #1...  ESPECIALLY in a gas fired smoker or briquettes or wood...  In those smokers there is not enough oxygen for an AMNPS to burn..  lack of oxygen is a precursor to botulism growing...  you usually only get botulism once....  "Just to be on the safe side", use cure #1.....


----------



## mikedaub (Oct 19, 2017)

tropics said:


> Mike if you are going to cook/smoke you should have a good external probe to monitor your Cooking Chamber and 1 for the meat also MES temp controls are unreliable. Pork Butts,Ribs,loins do not need to be cured.Hocks,Bacon,some Sausages need cure.Please do as much reading as you can,and do not be afraid to ask questions.
> Richie



Thanks.. I do have multiple temp probes, so no issues there..  



daveomak said:


> Anytime you smoke meat below 220 deg. F you need cure #1...  ESPECIALLY in a gas fired smoker or briquettes or wood...  In those smokers there is not enough oxygen for an AMNPS to burn..  lack of oxygen is a precursor to botulism growing...  you usually only get botulism once....  "Just to be on the safe side", use cure #1.....



Are you saying, finishing temp below 220, or temp cooking in the smoker?  If its the cooking temp, 220 is the least that I start with, so no issues on that one.


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 19, 2017)

He’s talking about cooking temp. Anything below that is considered warm or cold smoking.


----------



## mikedaub (Oct 20, 2017)

smokeymose said:


> He’s talking about cooking temp. Anything below that is considered warm or cold smoking.



That is what I thought, but always like to make sure.. :)


----------



## mikedaub (Oct 20, 2017)

OK, last message (I hope).  Looking over all the information this is what I have come up with:
Hams - I am getting Steaks, Fresh -No cure needed
Bacon- Getting Smoked from butcher
Picnic Shoulder - Fresh - No Cure Needed
Shoulder Butt - Fresh - No Cured Needed

The items I have listed as Fresh - No cure needed, my plan is to immediately freeze, and when I cook/smoke, they will all be cooked off at over 220 in the smoker..  Does this all seem correct?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 20, 2017)

Mike, I just picket up my 400 pound pig thst I had butchered and cut up for me.  EVERYTHING went into the freezer immediately after I vac sealed it.  No cure.  I'll cure the hams and bacon when I'm ready to smoke them.
Gary


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 20, 2017)

mikedaub said:


> OK, last message (I hope).  Looking over all the information this is what I have come up with:
> Hams - I am getting Steaks, Fresh -No cure needed
> Bacon- Getting Smoked from butcher
> Picnic Shoulder - Fresh - No Cure Needed
> ...


Sounds OK. I think I would start at 240, though.


----------



## mikedaub (Oct 20, 2017)

smokeymose said:


> Sounds OK. I think I would start at 240, though.


I start my butts at 225, but thanks for the info.. I do appreciate it.

And thanks to everyone else for all their help.  Buying the product in a store is great, but this is just one more step, one that I don't mind, and am really looking forward to get this meat in the smoker!


----------

